# SEAI grant refusal



## CBGB (23 Jun 2011)

Hi 
Has anyone had experience with SEAI grant refusal and how to question their decision? 
Long long story short, I applied for grant and was accepted. With the length of time to complete works I got very near end of deadling for applying. I rang them and they said to submit and if there is an issue with times they could give an extension. 
They sent my form back asking to clarify some of info. I didnt think it needed clarification but did it anyway and resubmitted. I was just in side the allowed timeframe so called again and was again told to submit and we could discuss extension if needed. 
I got the forms back with more question marks, that were related to sections they had ticked as ok in the first review with a cover letter basically saying dont bother responding to clarify the issues as you are out of time. 
I think this is silly and unfair as 1) the infom in my form was not correct, just needed clarification and 2) they told me on a number of occasions that I could discuss an extension. 
Any advice on what to do?


----------



## CBGB (23 Jun 2011)

Sorry, I meant to say "I think this is silly and unfair as 1) the information in my form was correct, just needed clarification and 2) they told me on a number of occasions that I could discuss an extension.


----------



## Leo (23 Jun 2011)

CBGB said:


> Sorry, I meant to say ...


 
Please edit your original post to correct this.


----------



## zztop (24 Jun 2011)

Your local TD.....always good to frighten them.


----------



## quentingargan (24 Jun 2011)

It is hard to figure out this because the post doesn't describe the issues, but in the past SEAI has allowed applicants to correct submissions even after the time had expired. 

I would try a friendly but appealling phone call. I usually find them all reasonable to talk to on the phone.


----------

